# Urdu/Punjabi: eaten a lot



## lcfatima

I hear these expressions like:

...DaD ke khaaya

Tok Tok (or is it To.Nk or T.hoNk---I am not sure) as in ...Tok Tok ke khaaya

and ...rajj khaya

I get that they mean something like I have eaten a lot or over-eaten or what have you. But do these words have literal meanings?

*Kindly correct misrepresented phonemes.


----------



## panjabigator

Greetings,

DaD ke khāyā.  Hmmm, I'm not too sure.  I wonder if the "DaD" at all related to this.  Is it supposed to be a palatized none aspirate, correct?  Did you detect any rising or falling tones?

<ṭok ṭok> is a nice one, but is it strictly Panjabi?  It's used to keep remindind someone.  The example that comes to mind is from my own mother, who uses this one quite frequently to critique my slow eating.

<rajj ke khāyā> means that something was eaten and throroughly enjoyed.  <rajjṇā> can often be used to express an action that is performed wholeheartedly, I think.


----------



## Faylasoof

lcfatima said:


> I hear these expressions like:
> 
> ...DaD ke khaaya ......
> I get that they mean something like I have eaten a lot or over-eaten or what have you. But do these words have literal meanings?
> 
> *Kindly correct misrepresented phonemes.



Fatima, it is <DaT ڈٹ>, as in DaT ke / kar khānā  or  DaT ke / kar faySlah karnā

 From Sanskrit, meaning  <with firmness / determination  مضبوطی سے>


----------



## panjabigator

I was just looking in my Panjabi dictionary online and provides "munificence" as a definition.  I doubt that has anything to do with this meaning, but thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Faylasoof

Ah! We are now talking of a different word but it is good to discuss it so we avoid confusion in the future. The word you have now is <dat دَت> and not <DaT ڈٹ>! Used in Urdu too.

 < dat دَت> (from Sanskrit) =  munificence =  <3aTaa عطا> (from Arabic) and <baxshish بخشش> (from Persian).

Here  is a short article using <DaT ڈٹ>. 
 For others, just Google!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

My understanding of *raaj ke khaana* in Punjabi is rather something like to eat to one's fill....

We would say in Urdu *jii bhar ke khaana*, I think...


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> My understanding of *raaj ke khaana* in Punjabi is rather something like to eat to one's fill....
> 
> We would say in Urdu *jii bhar ke khaana*, I think...



 Yes Clico! That is how we say it in Urdu. Additionally, we also say:

 p_e_T (پیٹ) bhar ke khānā [پیٹ بھر كے كھانا] and also كھا كے سیر ہونا   khā ke ser honā = To eat to satiation.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks Faylas, 

I routinely went through the orginal question by Fatima again...

isn't *Tok Tok ke khaanaa* simply the same as the Urdu *ruk ruk ke khaana* ????


----------



## bakshink

We use Rajj ke khana in Punjabi. And I don't know where from it has come. Dataee Rajaeen meaning God's will exists in Sikhism scriptures but that Rajaeen seems to have come from Raza (in Urdu meaning Marzi, Ichha). 
Pet bhar ke, Mann bhar ke in Hindi. 
Has someone heard daba(press) ke khana! It too is quite commonly used.
DaT(T stressed) ke khana in Hindi too is quite common.
I don't know about Tok Tok and whether it is Tok Tok or TThok TThok if it is the latter then it might have something to do with the word TThokna which means to hit repeatedly.
Dad-Ke- Khana I may have heard once or twice but don't know if it's used often in any part of Punjab, I know of.


----------



## lcfatima

> TThok TThok if it is the latter then it might have something to do with the word TThokna which means to hit repeatedly.


 
That must be it. I asked someone else and was told it means to tap tap tap something like a hammer, as in your hand is picking up the food quickly and repeatedly. So it is T.hok T.hok ke khaana then.

Does that verb work in Hindi/Urdu, too?


----------



## bakshink

To my knowledge not to express satiation. But in Hindi and Urdu often emphasis is laid by repeating the verb as combination like Thok Thok, Zara Zara, Thhoda-Thhoda and some time matching verbs Soch-samjh, Samajh-Bhoojh etc.
In Hindi Thok- Baja ke and Koot-Koot ke are used and both come from repeated rapping or hammering down.
Ghar lane se pahle use Thok-Baja ke dekh lena.
Nafrat to us ke dil mein koot-koot ke bhari hai.


----------



## Faylasoof

bakshink said:


> Has someone heard daba(press) ke khana! It too is quite commonly used.



Not used in Urdu! Well, not refined Urdu at least! 

Punjabi influence perhaps?


----------



## Qureshpor

lcfatima said:


> I hear these expressions like:
> 
> ...DaD ke khaaya
> 
> Tok Tok (or is it To.Nk or T.hoNk---I am not sure) as in ...Tok Tok ke khaaya
> 
> and ...rajj khaya
> 
> I get that they mean something like I have eaten a lot or over-eaten or what have you. But do these words have literal meanings?
> 
> *Kindly correct misrepresented phonemes.



*I think you probably meant:

os ne (chaNgaa) dabb ke/dabaa ke khaadaa e.


*


----------



## Sheikh_14

Faylasoof said:


> Not used in Urdu! Well, not refined Urdu at least! Punjabi influence perhaps?


Any comments with regards to Faylasoof's query over the origin and usage of dabaa ke kahna?As far as Rajna is concerned it simply means to the point of satiation as Clico has indicated a 'Rajjaa wa 3admii" is a satiated man free of frustration and lust. Raj ja na means to become satiated, raj ke karna to do something to the fullmost.More on it courtesy of Singh- RAJÁUṈÁ ਰਜਾਉਣਾ v. a. To fill, to satisfy, to satiate, to feed to the full.However, one question does arise which is that is rajjna equivalent to the Urdu bharna?


----------



## gagun

in urdu dabaa daabaa keh/dab keh khaayaa and pet bhar (keh) khaayaa are used.


----------



## eskandar

How about ٹھونس ٹھونس کے کھانا _Thuuns Thuuns ke khaana_ ?


----------



## Alfaaz

Relevant expression and thread: Hindi/Urdu - jam ke khao, jam kar khao


			
				Sheikh_14 said:
			
		

> However, one question does arise which is that is rajjna equivalent to the Urdu bharna?


 _raj_ is or can be also used in Urdu! 

Urdu Lughat: رج رج ؛ رج 
 Platts: rajnaa; rajaa

This is probably one of those words discussed in the forum which were originally from Sanskrit or Prakrit, might have been employed in the past with a (comparatively) higher frequency in Urdu and Hindi, but are now associated with Punjabi due to the high frequency of usage in that language...!?


----------

